
Streamlit launches open-source machine learning application dev framework - jakek
https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/01/streamlit-launches-open-source-machine-learning-application-development-framework/
======
ZeroCool2u
This looks really cool!

We've been using Plotly's Dash framework for about a year and a half at work
and its been fantastic and only getting better. I do like the idea of not
having callbacks here, though I've started to get a lot more comfortable with
it and it feels a bit more robust.

At first glance, this feels like a competitor to Dash, but after chatting
about this with my team, we realized it actually is closer to being a Jupyter
Notebook/Lab replacement!

One of the things we all, my team that is, dislike about notebooks is the
autocomplete and half baked IDE feeling. All of us prefer to stay in PyCharm
and Streamlit lets you do just that, while keeping the interactive interface
in addition to caching, which emulates the best part of notebook cells, saving
your state and not having to rerun the entire script!

~~~
tvst
Hey, another co-founder of Streamlit here. Let us know how this works out for
your team!

And for the nerdier people on your team, they may appreciate our post in
Towards Data Science today: [https://towardsdatascience.com/coding-ml-tools-
like-you-code...](https://towardsdatascience.com/coding-ml-tools-like-you-
code-ml-models-ddba3357eace)

------
adrien-treuille
Hi. I'm Adrien, co-Founder and CEO of Streamlit. For more information, please
check out our launch post:

[https://towardsdatascience.com/coding-ml-tools-like-you-
code...](https://towardsdatascience.com/coding-ml-tools-like-you-code-ml-
models-ddba3357eace)

I'm happy to answer any questions you have!

~~~
sails
Hi Adrien

I'm currently doing the "develop in jupyter notebooks, deploy in python
scripts" thing, however I'm only deploying predictive models, using AWS
Lambda.

Would Streamlit be a good fit for this? I can see the value of the inline
visualisation for code demos, testing, etc but it is not clear how I would
then go about deploying any part of this into production ML environment, where
the "data vis" part is less useful.

I'd love something that allowed me to deploy some code to Lambda, while also
deploying Streamlit as a "swagger docs" type of explanation/exploration tool
showing how what I've built works.

I'm going to try and build this into my current deployment, but I don't see
anything on Streamlit in terms of an opinion on "deployment" concepts/options.

~~~
adrien-treuille
Hey Sails. This is a great question!

I've never used Lambda, but your question prompted two thoughts:

(1) Streamlit has an interesting property which we haven't yet publicized
which is that if you:

python a_streamlit_sctipt.py

instead of

streamlit run a_streamlit_sctipt.py

It runs a_streamlit_sctipt.py from top to bottom but disables all the
Streamlit code! This is intended so that Streamlit scripts can doouble-duty as
both ordinary python scripts and inline visualizations. Now. I'm not sure how
this would behave with lambda, but I'd be very curious to hear your
experience.

(2) The more standard Streamlit approach would be to deploy your model to
lambda, and then write a Streamlit app which connects to that model on lambda
and visualizes your model.

I hope that helps. Please do share your experiences! Streamlit is an emerging
technology and we're still very much figuring out how it fits in the
ecosystem. I think figuring out Streamlit <-> Lambda is important and I very
curious to hear what you find!

Btw, the best place to continue the conversation would be at
discuss.streamlit.io because there are probably more people there with Lambda
experience who could help you. Also, more Streamlit users could benefit from
your insights. :)

~~~
sails
Ok great, thank you for the very interesting reply!

> python a_streamlit_sctipt.py

This is golden, well done.

I'll do some further tinkering and create a discuss thread once I have some
further insights. Thanks :)

------
devonproctor
Congratulations on the launch!

I've played around with the beta a bit, and really enjoy the workflow for
building simple, interactive apps for showing off ML models.

------
rememberlenny
I tried using this today and it's really slick. The API and the ease of
implementation on OSx and Ubuntu were surprising.

------
IntenseChaos
We just started using Streamlit at work & like it a lot!

~~~
adrien-treuille
That's great to hear! Check out 0.47 which we released yesterday! There are
tons of great new features, but we've been too busy with the launch to post
the changelog yet! :)

------
_frkl
Nice, this looks well thought out, thanks! Haven't played with it yet, but it
looks like it can be used for 'normal' data science stuff as well as machine
learning, is that right?

~~~
STML18
Yup definitely! We'd love to discuss with you more on our community forum
[https://discuss.streamlit.io](https://discuss.streamlit.io) .

------
srynot
I just saw their Show HN this morning. Pretty cool tool

